# Spring project jet jon conversion



## mcurcio1989 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am a pwc enthusiast but this summer after getting really busy with work I found myself using the skis a lot less and our row boat with an outboard a lot more for quick trips when I didn't want to uncover the powerboat. So I have decided to turn one of my kawasaki 650sx jet skis into a jet jon. I am looking to get a 1550 jon on clist for cheap over the winter and then get started once the snow thaws. I will be updating my progress and ideas on this thread with pictures and videos. Like I said I haven;t messed much with aluminum boats but I know a lot about jet skis so this should be a fun project with hopefully a really useful outcome.

The intent with the boat is not really anything specific. I really just like how utilitarian a aluminum boat is. Combined with the power and shallow draft of a jet drive this should be a great do anything, go anywhere boat. I'm definitely going to enjoy exploring up river with it. 

For now my biggest concern was figuring out how exactly I went to transplant all the components in. What I was visualizing was very similar to what some of the other users have done. Chopped a big hole in the boat and just transplanted the ski in one big chunk. 

After looking at what other users have done I think I have a pretty good idea on how to transplant my drive components. 

I guess a big question now would be is it possible to get fiberglass to adhere to aluminum? I could always got the rivet and caulk route but I have a enormous role of fiberglass so I would prefer to use that where possible when I need to join things or for reinforcement in certain areas.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 31, 2010)

mcurcio1989 said:


> For now my biggest concern was figuring out how exactly I went to transplant all the components in. What I was visualizing was very similar to what some of the other users have done. Chopped a big hole in the boat and just transplanted the ski in one big chunk.
> 
> After looking at what other users have done I think I have a pretty good idea on how to transplant my drive components.
> 
> I guess a big question now would be is it possible to get fiberglass to adhere to aluminum? I could always got the rivet and caulk route but I have a enormous role of fiberglass so I would prefer to use that where possible when I need to join things or for reinforcement in certain areas.



If you want to use fiberglass, use a fiberglass boat. The fiberglass/aluminum combination is a recipe for disaster. The two materials are not compatible - expansion rate is drastically different, etc. In my opinion, the best way to do it is to do as Ranchero50 did - install the individual components in the aluminum boat, fabricating new aluminum pieces as needed. Otherwise, splicing a fiberglass hull section into a fiberglass boat wouldn't be the end of the world. Combining the two, however, is really just asking for trouble.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 1, 2010)

> If you want to use fiberglass, use a fiberglass boat. The fiberglass/aluminum combination is a recipe for disaster. The two materials are not compatible - expansion rate is drastically different, etc. In my opinion, the best way to do it is to do as Ranchero50 did - install the individual components in the aluminum boat, fabricating new aluminum pieces as needed. Otherwise, splicing a fiberglass hull section into a fiberglass boat wouldn't be the end of the world. Combining the two, however, is really just asking for trouble.


+1

I am very interested in reading and viewing pictures with your progress though. This is one of my dream projects that I simply can't do now due to time and space issues. Some day I hope. Until then....I'll live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## mcurcio1989 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah I did some reading and it sounds like What you guys are saying about aluminum and fiberglass are true. The two materials just are not capable of being chemically joined. 

Although I think you may be missing the point. I want an aluminum boat that is jet powered. Fiberglass jet boats can go in shallow water but you are always worried about hitting a rock which will destroy the glass. Aluminum boats are much more capable of putting up with bumping rocks but you are always worried about hitting the outdrive. I want to combine the twos benefits for a versatile boat. I am going to find a way to join these two or not do it at all. 

The way I see it there will be some difficulty in finding a good solid way to secure the fiberglass of the ski to the aluminum of the jon boat but that difficulty will be much less than what would be required to fabricate the entire drive system. Plus the drive system in these jet skis is time tested and works good. I know that it isn't going to have serious cavitation or alignment issues. Projects like this are all about asking for trouble and coming up with solutions to those problems. I would rather ask with the trouble involved in joining these two then that of fabricating drive components and alignment issues. 


This project is about simplicity and versatility.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 1, 2010)

_This project is about simplicity and versatility._

Don't forget SAFETY. None of us want to lose, or see a tinboater hurt. As a jetboater.....I can't see how the glass will come close to holding up under the conditions of "true jet boating".


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome to the tinboat site, told you there were some good folks here 

The glass to aluminum hull squash with silicone looks hack. Never been a big fan of that style build and I'm sure there are issues folks never mention. Watch some YouTube videos to see how different folk think about their builds For me it was do it once so think more than act andthe boats turned out well.

I believe it was the tigersharks that used am aluminum casting for the pump inlet and housing. That was one of the options that was suggested to me when getting started. The Tshark also uses a rubber isolator like the Kawi's so it's a pretty simple install. You'd want to get some stringers welded in to support the load and give you something decent to bolt into.

Do a search for Wolfriver's build on PWCtoday. https://www.pwctoday.com/f15/110-hp-seadoo-powered-fishing-boat-222728.html

Jamie


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 1, 2010)

mcurcio1989 said:


> Although I think you may be missing the point. I want an aluminum boat that is jet powered. Fiberglass jet boats can go in shallow water but you are always worried about hitting a rock which will destroy the glass. Aluminum boats are much more capable of putting up with bumping rocks but you are always worried about hitting the outdrive. I want to combine the twos benefits for a versatile boat. I am going to find a way to join these two or not do it at all.



I know what you are pushing towards, on not wanting the fiberglass boat. I've got a Rotax 650 engine to go into an aluminum boat this winter. However, you mention fiberglass not liking rocks, which aluminum is fine with hitting. I've got to set up to run a river that aluminum can't even run safely - the few people able to run this one have UHMW plastic on the bottom of a thicker aluminum bottom plate. 

In my eyes, the only safe way to connect the two is to fabricate everything needed from aluminum, welded into the bottom of the boat. I am confident that an all glass boat will hold up much longer than a glass bottom glued into an aluminum boat, but at the end of the day, if you are going to run a rocky river, it's got to be built right, which means you really need a stout aluminum rig that the engine and pump is a part of, not a hack in of a glass bottom.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget,that when searching for a platform to convert,look for a hull of at least .090in. thickness,.105 is preferrable,.120 is optimal.It may take a while to find one,as most "regular" aluminum boats I've seen are around .065 in. In my opinion,that is just not strong enough to be bouncing off rocks and boulders.


----------



## keddano (Nov 3, 2010)

The only way I'd consider doing what your thinking would be to "mold" a reinforced flange to the hull of the jetski(matching the shape of the boat hull), then bond it with 3M 5200 to the alumium hull and bolting it thru the alumium with a matching alumium reinforcement flange mated on the inner side.

And the best hull to use would be a welded hull.


----------

